# Suitability for Single Pleasure



## Bop's Miniatures (Jan 22, 2013)

I am looking for a mini that has potential for single pleasure. I have found one I like. The pics are of him all natural. He hasn't had any halter or driving training or action devices on. The pics are blurry because I pulled them from a video but you can still get an idea of his reach and animation. He has plenty of speed. I am just looking for something to show at a few A and R shows a year. Not looking for a worlds or nationals competitor. I don't know anything about single pleasure. Please give input on if his movement is right for single pleasure. I am not willing to use any action devices so if he doesnt have the movement needed please say so. Also he is an A/R registered stallion foaled in 2007 and measures about 32". Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 22, 2013)

He's a heck of a good mover, but he's also in tall grass which makes them pick up their feet and they don't always show the same sort of action in a cart as they do at liberty. He looks like a very nice prospect though!

Leia


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Leia's comment about it being difficult to judge when a horse is in tall grass because a lot of horses can look like class a movers in tall grass and movement in cart doesn't always equal driving movement. From what I've seen single pleasure movers are more expensive than western/country movers. I would also recommend looking on youtube for videos of AMHA/AMHR Nationals Single Pleasure classes. I know it isn't all about bloodlines but I would look in to bloodlines with Rhoten's Little Dandy, Grosshill's Special Edition of Dandy, and Silver Meadows Phantom Storm. You mentioned not wanting to have to use devices on your horse which I can understand but a horse will lose that movement over time and without devices. I don't believe slappers are that cruel.

I know of a horse that is for sale somewhat near you that has the potential for single pleasure (has been shown in). If you are interested let me know and I'll PM you.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's an article you may want to read:

http://www.clokestables.com/articles.html


----------



## Bop's Miniatures (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I have looked at YouTube videos as well as the article from cloke stables. I really can't afford an already trained driving horse, especially a single pleasure one. I'm getting ready to turn 17 so I have limited income and I pay for the minis, all their care and show fees. I will not be showing at worlds or nationals so I don't need anything with potential for that caliber. As far as the action devices, I will use flip flops if I have to since they don't hurt them in any way I just meant that I would like to find something that has big movement naturally and wouldn't need them. The grass doesn't look that tall to me but I didn't think about the fact that grass could change their animation. He may not be a good mover after all. Thanks for letting me know that, it helped. I'll look elsewhere for something. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 24, 2013)

I think he IS a good mover, the question is is he as animated as you want a single pleasure horse to be. I would ask to see a video of him moving in an arena or round pen with a better surface. From the pictures you posted I would not be so quick to pass him up without first checking how much difference the grass made.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 24, 2013)

I second Reignmaker- there's no question he's a good mover, only if he'll move the way you want in cart. I would not walk away from this horse without a much better look! He's very nice.

Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 24, 2013)

I second Reignmaker- there's no question he's a good mover, only if he'll move the way you want in cart. I would not walk away from this horse without a much better look! He's very nice.

Leia


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think he is nice but would really like to see him move in a dry lot or round pen.

Robin


----------

